# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 12o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1999

## Polyneikos

To 12o Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ εγινε με την συμμετοχή γνωστών αθλητών όπως ο Παύλος Μεντής, Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης, Νικήτας Μανώλακας, Γιωργος Καγκελάρης, Μανώλης Σπύρου, Σωκράτης Κουκούλης κτλ.
*Γενικός Νικητής του αγώνα, ο Παύλος Μεντής*

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίος ο Σπύρου. Δεν είχα δεί τόσο παλιά του φωτογραφία.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ωραίος ο Σπύρου. Δεν είχα δεί τόσο παλιά του φωτογραφία.


Παναγιώτη ο Σπύρου έπαιζε και σε πιο παλιούς αγώνες  την δεκαετία του 90,από τα  μέσα περίπου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές πρωτότυπες φωτογραφίες του αγώνα ,από το αρχείο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ

*Κατηγορία Εφήβων*



Απονομή των Fitness Ανδρών από τον *Αποστολο Γκλέτσο*, ο οποίος είχε διατελέσει πρόεδρος της ΕΟΣΔ











Ο γνωστός πρωταθλητής *Σωκράτης Κουκούλης,* αγωνιζόταν τότε στα -70

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Μen BB -80

Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης* 



*Μανώλης Μανωλάς*




*Κατηγορία -90

Παύλος Μεντής* 






Διακρίνεται μαζί με τον Μεντή και ο *Νικήτας Μανώλακας*, IFBB Pro






*Kατηγορία +90, με τους Μανωλη Σπύρου,Ντινο Παπαδιόχο, Γιώργο Καγκελάρη*








*ΟVERALL*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η μάχη του Γενικού Τίτλου με τους Παύλο Μεντή, Μπάμπη Σαρακίνη, Μανώλη Σπύρου και Σωκράτη Κουκούλη

----------

